# A history on islam/ persian empire clothes



## Armadillo-002 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys, am just wondering whether you can give me info on the following: 

Clothes worn by muslim men women and children in the middles ages/ persian empire 

clothes worn by the nobles, caplihates 

Armour & weapons worn and used by the soliders, saracens, mamalukes, saladin etc. 

I apologize if this is in the worng section or has been covered before. 

PS If you have a know a good website that has the following info on the above that would be great also. 

Thanks


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 10, 2008)

Not a website about clothes but it shows books which should help
Osprey Publishing - Military History Books


----------



## Esioul (Mar 12, 2008)

If you can wait a few days, (possibly til Monday), I can find some references for you. Now, if it was early islamic arcitecture you were itnerested in...!


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks that would be helpful.


----------



## iansales (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Middle East*, Bernard Lewis is good on the history.


----------



## Esioul (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, I completely forgot about it the proces of moving house, how soon do you need to know? I shouold be able to get you some stuff in a week or two.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Mar 23, 2008)

No rush, take your time on it.


----------

